# Massive Audio



## massiveaudio

Hello everyone~ 

I am new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself and company. 

I help run Massive Audio out of Los Angeles. For those not familiar we are a high performance car audio manufacture. 

If anyone has any questions about our products or factory questions in general please feel free to hit me up! 

Thanks!
Jeremy Larsson
www.massiveaudio.com


----------



## AAAAAAA

Welcome to the board!

When is the IRIS coming out... if ever? I remember looking at that 2 years ago.

I am liking this point source coax


----------



## massiveaudio

*Iris*

Thanks for the warm welcome...

The Iris was nixed. For whatever reason it just could not be produced at the cost we wanted it to be at. 

The Slim Series are great! Stage II is on the way right now! Thanks for the props-


----------



## 240sxguy

My buddy used to swear by the older massive amps back in the late 90s early 2ks, I have an old ass massive 12 on my shelf at home that will end up in a home enclosure some day.


----------



## massiveaudio

Those CA / RS were pretty solid. I called them vampires though. Sucked so much power but great SQ..

Do you know the model of 12" you have? 

Take a look at the new NANO amps. They just hit the scene about 2 months ago but they are really impressing everyone. 

The size and power are pretty unbelievable and they have optional end caps and connectors for crazy looking installs.

Thanks-

Massive Audio*::*Amplifiers*::*NANO BLOCK SERIES AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2009***


----------



## Boostedrex

Welcome to the board. 

Are those Nano amps really class A/B or is it a class G/H topology similar to what is starting to pop up in some other micro amps? Either way, they look interesting.

Zach


----------



## massiveaudio

Yep, A/B and Class D.. not the Class H that has been out there. These are honestly so much better than any of the other ones we have tested. They are the exact same amps as the HD and DB with a few modifications to make them fit in those small heatsinks 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Boostedrex

massiveaudio said:


> Yep, A/B and Class D.. not the Class H that has been out there. These are honestly so much better than any of the other ones we have tested. They are the exact same amps as the HD and DB with a few modifications to make them fit in those small heatsinks
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Ah, the sub amps are class D while the multi channel amps are A/B correct? I'd be curious to see what the little 4 channel could do sometime. Thank you for the info.

Zach


----------



## massiveaudio

Exactly! Actually, a certain motorcycle manufacture loves that particular amp and might make it an exclusive amp for their bikes. They fit in the saddle bags very nicely- 

Have a good weekend-


----------



## Griffith

Welcome to the board. I've always been interested in purchasing a massive audio amp but everywhere I've read, some of the amps (P series, and others I can't think of) tend to get way too hot too fast.


----------



## massiveaudio

Thanks for the question. 

The PRO Series amps were very ("Professional” Series) they would let you run them below minimum impedance levels and would still run with low voltage. This would cause them to get hot and or burn after extended use outside of normal limitations. It’s great if you’re in a competition and need that extra juice but for normal consumers it is confusing to have the amp not shut down when you do something outside its limits. 

The new DB and NANO are different in the respect that they have very sensitive protection and shut down as soon as thermal, impedance or voltage issues occur. 

The DB amps also have 24 db X-overs and a parametric EQ on the amp itself for enhanced tuning. 

We rarely get back returns on these amps and they still produce just as much power (and have the Bass Kompressor) like the Pro Series- 

You can also check out our forum as well to get feedback from hardcore Massive users- 

Hope that helps-


----------



## AAAAAAA

How about a special group buy price on that massive nano 4 channel?


----------



## massiveaudio

lets see what can be done!


----------



## 240sxguy

I may be interested in the 4ch if the group buy price was good.


----------



## King Nothing

Lots of interesting stuff. Especially amps


----------



## JayinMI

My interest is piqued with the Nano series amps...but I'm a little put off by the ">1% distortion" rating.

Is this a typo?

Jay


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I have owned a Massive amp, one of the recent ones. I had an issue with it, the customer service was great and the turnaround time on getting me essentially a brand new amp was minimal. As far as that aspect of business goes, you get an A+ in my books.

Welcome to DIY.


----------



## massiveaudio

The Massive Audio DB8000.1 has just been released! Press will come shortly but here is a sneak peek. 

Massive Audio :: Amplifiers :: DB SERIES MONO BLOCK AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2009*** :: DB 8000 Amplifier

4000 RMS at 0.5 Ohms / Adjustable 12 dB parametric bass equalizer from 30~80Hz / 24 Db LP X Over and all utilize an adjustable sub harmonic LP filter.


----------



## Rodek

I'm liking the Nano's!


----------



## massiveaudio

Thanks! They have been a huge hit! 

Thanks for all the support~


----------



## el_chupo_

JayinMI said:


> My interest is piqued with the Nano series amps...but I'm a little put off by the ">1% distortion" rating.
> 
> Is this a typo?
> 
> Jay


Did you have an answer for this?


----------



## massiveaudio

Sorry, I took it as a rhetorical question but yes the THD is >1% at rated power. Even if these amps are maxed out the distortion on these amps is inaudible. Compared to other mono block amps we have tested I would even go as far and say it has less audible distortion with higher THD ratings due to the new PCB design. 

You just have to see it to believe it!!!


----------



## el_chupo_

massiveaudio said:


> Sorry, I took it as a rhetorical question but yes the THD is >1% at rated power. Even if these amps are maxed out the distortion on these amps is inaudible. Compared to other mono block amps we have tested I would even go as far and say it has less audible distortion with higher THD ratings due to the new PCB design.
> 
> You just have to see it to believe it!!!


I am not so concerned on mono amps, but the 4 channel also has this listed.


----------



## massiveaudio

Ahhh. I see. Well the 4 channel is a pure A/B full range amp so its even better on THD than the monos!


----------



## AAAAAAA

It's funny that this guy keeps thinking we are asking about mono amps... clearly no one cares about mono's, they are a dime a dozen and this forum isn't about that.


----------



## massiveaudio

I never got the idea this entire forum was about A/B amps. Why is there a SPL section if noone cares about mono block amps? And this thread says Industry news... 

If I'm wrong tell me but I've read tons of threads on other subjects-


----------



## AAAAAAA

My point is that no one in this thread asked anything about mono's....yet all your answers are for the mono's.

I am sure the SPL section is all about mono's, but the rest of the site .. not so much


----------



## swong46

how is the N3 amp doing? I am interested in buying one.


----------



## massiveaudio

Nano Block amps have been great for us thanks!!! The only problem so for "as cheesy as it sounds" is keeping them in stock- 

Check them out, they will provide more power than you think they will and fit just about anywhere!

Mastermind Amplifers (Programable DPS amps, without the huge cost and software) are next


----------



## Lanson

Like an X4R? Or are you going to make it more flexible?


----------



## AAAAAAA

DSP without software?


----------



## massiveaudio

The software is built into the control box so you do not need a laptop and it is much easier to work with. I can't go to much into detail due to the sensitivity of the new design, but it is coming soon and when its released we will put out a full press release.


----------



## OSN

Guessing he means there will be a display screen and interface on the amp, not run through a laptop with software. Or he really meant DPS and I don't know where he's going with that.


----------



## massiveaudio

Sorry, I wish I can go into full detail.. 

the unit will have a small MM control box that has a display screen and software built in and that control unit works for all Mastermind models. Pictures will be posted ASAP- 

Thanks for the interest, from what I am told though it will be a flexiable unit with a lot of options for a better value than what we have seen out there.


----------



## AAAAAAA

That's neet, as long as the control unit isn't stuck to the amp, tuning from the amps location is a 8#%ch hehehe.

Is this technologie that was suppose to be in a seperate unit called IRIS that never made it to production?


----------



## massiveaudio

Thanks, yea everyone seems pretty geeked on it so far. The Iris just didn't happen because of the price tag. This will have some features that that would have offered on the calibration side but not really comparable. And yes the controller is not on the amp and you can tune from anywhere in the car very easily (part of the point in getting rid of the laptop) Ok, I will say no more LOL- 

Thanks-


----------



## AAAAAAA

Will one controller be able to control many amps, or would one have to always go disconnect and reconnect the wire to the seperate amps for tunning?

Is there going to be a 6 channel or simply 2 or 4 channels?


----------



## massiveaudio

One controller will access all amps individually and I'm waiting on all the models that there will be. I'll start a new Thread soon with all the details


----------



## swong46

Hey, I just got the n3 and noticed that there isn't a fuse on there, what fuse rating should I use in my fuse bock?


----------



## massiveaudio

The external fuse should be around 120-140A for the N3 Nano Block Amplifier. 

If you have photos of your install that you would like to be posted on the Massive Audio website please submit them to [email protected] 

Thanks for your support! 

Team Massive~


----------



## swong46

Will do, last question
when I turn off my headunit, the amp seems to make the subs play full volume at one constant frequency

then as I turn the headunit back on, the subs stop playing that note and then plays whatever I want

what is happening?


----------



## sixty2strat

looking for some more speaker reviews..


----------



## massiveaudio

sixty2strat said:


> looking for some more speaker reviews..


Check out these reviews. If I find more I will post them!

Massive Audio CK6 Stage III Comps

.: Massive Audio system Review


----------



## trumpet

This is my review of the SX 6 coaxials.

I should mention these speakers sounded much better with more power. They're leaps and bounds better than factory speakers on head unit power, but amping them is well worth it. Most people on here would step up to components at the same time as adding an amp, but for Average Joes they're a great option.


----------



## massiveaudio

trumpet said:


> This is my review of the SX 6 coaxials.
> 
> I should mention these speakers sounded much better with more power. They're leaps and bounds better than factory speakers on head unit power, but amping them is well worth it. Most people on here would step up to components at the same time as adding an amp, but for Average Joes they're a great option.


Thanks for the review! 

Stay Massive!


----------



## chithead

Thank you for the reviews!!! 

I just nabbed a QC15, also eyeballing the N3, Nx4, and two sets of Ck6 components.


----------



## getonerd

i never heard massive audio till is saw the in ramko paper at the shop i work for 
i goin to try them out because im out grew my mtx sub amp time to upgrade


----------



## Weightless

getonerd said:


> i didnt know who massive audio was till is saw the in ramko paper at the shop i work for i goin to try them out because im out grew my mtx sub amp time to upgrade


What?


----------



## dodgerblue

getonerd said:


> i never heard massive audio till is saw the in ramko paper at the shop i work for
> i goin to try them out because im out grew my mtx sub amp time to upgrade





Weightless said:


> What?


... Classic


----------



## DAT

Nice stuff.... I love installing the Ck6's with the slots around the cast basket makes it very easy to get lined up.

Nice company J


----------



## thelbz

I just installed a set of CK6's in the front doors in my tundra along with the NX4 amp. Only issue is the tweeters seem a bit harsh x-over at 0db but im going to wait for the mids to break in before I tear apart my console to x-over to -3db. But so far so good and the price I got them for couldnt be beat. 
Now the next issue is where to put the tweets in the rear doors for the set of VK6 in have. Wish they had the same option to mount the tweet coax style like the CK, but I may be able to make a similar bracket out of alum. for the rear.


----------



## kvndoom

thelbz said:


> I just installed a set of CK6's in the front doors in my tundra along with the NX4 amp. Only issue is the tweeters seem a bit harsh x-over at 0db but im going to wait for the mids to break in before I tear apart my console to x-over to -3db. But so far so good and the price I got them for couldnt be beat.
> Now the next issue is where to put the tweets in the rear doors for the set of VK6 in have. Wish they had the same option to mount the tweet coax style like the CK, but I may be able to make a similar bracket out of alum. for the rear.


There's a thread in the review section where we discuss the tweeters. You may still find -3db to be a bit much. You should prepare now and buy (just in case) a pair of 1- or 2-ohm resistors to put inline and attenuate it a little bit more just in case. Alternately, if you can get your hands on a versatile EQ you can fine tune them to perfection.


----------



## thelbz

I think I could live with them at -3db. After I install my 8" sub and install the rear component speakers, and have them crossed over low to provide more mid bass. It's all trial and error. Also I am running out of hiding spots for everything.


----------



## AAAAAAA

IMO at -3 and attenuate 8khz a bit and voila, they are good. A lot of decks can cut 8khz.


----------



## thelbz

Yeah but I'm running a factory deck and a LC6I so I don't have that option.


----------

